

UK computer science graduates least employable of all UK graduates - dododo
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/10477551.stm

======
djhworld
The 'least employable' comment might be a little unfair. I think these
statistics reveal the fact that the job market out there is harsh more than
graduate employability.

It's not surprising to see subjects like Medicine and Education having 100%
success because they're jobs (mostly) supported and funded by the government
for public services

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Agreed. Programmers haven't been as effective as professionals in other
occupations in pushing for "stimulus" jobs. (That may be to their moral
credit, but more likely it's out of agoraphobia.)

Still, with the media throwing around words like "cyberwar" and
"cybeerinfrastructure," you can get that there'll be more programmers in the
public sector soon.

~~~
c1sc0
Cybeerinfrastructure ... Nice slip on a friday night. I wish there'd be more
committed open source devs funded by government ... Makes total sense for the
infrastructure projects gov seems to be wanting to push.

------
hga
<http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/decline.htm>

Although in all fairness I'd want to know how much employment the City shed
(the U.K.'s Wall Street).

